# Re-entery to Australia on 457 After losing job within 90 days with valid visa?



## blackace (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi 

My contract expires in 30 days and I plan to leave Australia and go back to UK or go to Singapore if I get a job that i have already applied for.

I have a job interview lined up in Singapore in around 45 days from now. It will be after the expiration of my contract however my 457 is valid till 2017. I know that once I loose my contract I have three months to leave the country and go back to UK. 

If I get the job in singapore I would prefer to move from Australia to Singapore rather than, leaving australia and shipping my belongings to uk and sending them back again to Singapore. This will all depend on whether i get the job in singapore and can come back to Australia after the interview to arrange the move if i get the job.

Can someone guide me on this. If I am in the 3 months period after loosing the job can i go to a place like singapore for an interview and come back again inside australia and pack my bags and leave? or would i be refused entry simply because i am no longer employed here and the 90 day rule does not apply anymore. I tried to check DIACs website but could not see anything...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Once you leave you cant re enter on the 457, you can apply for an evisitor being British. Takes from 1hr to a couple of days to be granted. But carry evidence of your plans because immigration may be wary to let you enter having just spent time living there. They would think you're their to work illegally.


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

blackace said:


> Hi
> 
> My contract expires in 30 days and I plan to leave Australia and go back to UK or go to Singapore if I get a job that i have already applied for.
> 
> ...


I have a different view on this. I was in a similar situaion and had called up DIAC on a couple of occasions. Both the guys I talked to ensured it will not be a problem getting back in to australia till 90 days. Quoting one of them, I remember him saying "we do not check that aspect when u r entering Australia". You would only be flagged when you complete the 90 days period. I think you also get a warning call from DIBP at arnd the 80 days mark, to let you know your status. 

So it essentially boils down to whether you can always trust the guys who picks up your call when you call DIBP.


----------



## blackace (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. Hmmm, so it is not a clear situation with a clear cut answer based on what I am reading here, it seems. And if I get out I will be nervous till i get back in! Not a pretty situation. :yuck:

I wonder if anyone else had an experience similar to cooluno...

Aside from talking with a random person on DIAC,is there anything else I can do to get a more clear answer on this?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If you can show DIBP officers at the airport upon your return with an ETA for a tourist evisa that you are already packing and leaving (have as many evidences, such as selling car/property, communication with a shipping company for quotes to ship your stuff back home ...etc.) and convince them that you are entering merely to pack and leave, I think they might let you in


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The 90 days is not an extension to your visa. It is leeway to help you leave the country or find another job, you still have an expired visa that will not facilitate entry. 

You are entitled to apply for a free, quickly processed tourist entry. Just apply for that. As expatriate says, show flight tickets, shipping arrangements fir your goods and you will be given entry as a tourist simples.


----------



## blackace (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification _Shel.

I will take your advice.


----------

